# Four New Update Items For W98Se



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Did anybody else download the four update items today and have you noticed any problems?


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

I have downloaded them and my internet pages seem to load a little faster (maybe thats just wishful thinking).)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Those will likely be the LAST critical updates from Microsoft because it is ceasing support for Windows 98/98SE and Windows ME on June 30th.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Just downloaded the 2 new updates. Upon reboot, immediately after the background came up, I got a "Explorer has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down" notice, followed by the same notice for VsMon (?).

The desktop failed to load after that. Used Cont+Alt+Del and window showed NO programs running. Hit Cont+Alt Delete 2 more times for reboot. Second boot went normal. 

I've never had this before and have no idea what, if anything, it means. My guess is a random event, but the coincidence with the update is, at the least, suspicious.

OS is Win98SE

Raybro


----------



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm sure you know that Vsmon is related to your ZoneAlarm firewall. I hope it's not shutting that down.
How's it going now? Any better?
I downloaded the updates for 98 today too. No problems, but one (KB918547) wants to run at startup. I okayed it through WinPatrol. I hope it doesn't cause problems like the KB891711 did last year. So far so good. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got all 4 of the updates and rebooted. Or like I have always done but it works better is to say no when it ask if I want to reboot and then I close IE down and wait and then I do a reboot. If I said yes then I was getting bsod sometimes so I do the reboot later on my own after closing IE.
I got Zone Alarm Pro too. WinPatrol popped up I think 4 times about things being added to the next startup and I said yes. 
Reboot went ok and then with each netscape and IE I had to give rights again to get online.
KB918547 was added to the startup too.

Funny that you said internet pages seem to load faster walkeriam because I was thinking the very same thing.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

hmmmm......think I'll wait on updating to see if many others have problems.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

kdd9 said:


> I'm sure you know that Vsmon is related to your ZoneAlarm firewall. I hope it's not shutting that down.
> How's it going now? Any better?
> I downloaded the updates for 98 today too. No problems, but one (KB918547) wants to run at startup. I okayed it through WinPatrol. I hope it doesn't cause problems like the KB891711 did last year. So far so good. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Everything seems OK now. I did look at Startup list and KB918547 was there. Unchecked it and updated my StartCop utility. All good now.

I can't really address the faster page loading. I'm on dial-up 

BTW.. I didn't know VsMon was related to ZA, just didn't bother to check. But thanks to kdd9, I do now and ZA is working just fine.

Raybro


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

do we need KB918547 checked on our startup menu ? just looked at my startup menu after wins updates. i don't know what it is for.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

golferbob Click Here for a link to M$ Security Bulletin MS06-026 related to KB918547.

Regarding it being part of your startup. Although I have unchecked it on my startup list, it would seem logical that if it is not running, it could not stop the Remote Code Execution alluded to in the bulletin. I will add mine back to the startup just to see if it has any adverse effects on operation and the effect, if any, on system resources. I'll report back later.

Raybro


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Again Folks... I'll be first to say the following is anything BUT a qualified test, but as I said in my last post, I ran a little test on KB918547's effect on system resources. 

Following a warm reboot and 5 minutes after the desktop completed loading with KB918547 unchecked, system resources were at 53%. There was zero HDD activity. 

I then checked KB918547 in the startup list and did another warm reboot. Using the same parameters, system resources were at 51%. Again there was zero HDD activity.

As a confidence test, I then unchecked KB918547 and did another warm reboot and system resources were back to 53%.

I tentatively conclude from this little test, that KB918547 does, in fact consume some system resources (i.e. 2%), although quite small. However, all us Win9X users are painfully aware that conserving system resources is essential for smooth operation of the OS.

Now I'll recheck KB918547 and let it run for a few days to see what the effects are on routine operation.

More later...

Raybro


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Very interesting!

I thought I had all four (and I know the two for IE 'took' because they're listed in the 'About' details). However,918547 didn't show up in my startup so I tried it again (I always have trouble with the Updates site, probably because I have IE so restricted or due to some other security setting I've forgotten). 

I actually have all four patches as .exe files from the catalog site as well but that didn't make any difference, 918547 still isn't in my startups, although it did trigger alerts that it was trying to amend the Registry at my second attempt to install it.

I don't think I'll push my luck with a third attempt (I had a similar situation with a March 2002 patch that has never 'taken' however many times it was d/l). I'll watch out for news of exploits being found in the wild that are designed to use this particular 'hole'.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

TOGG said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> I thought I had all four (and I know the two for IE 'took' because they're listed in the 'About' details). However,918547 didn't show up in my startup QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got mine and if you do a search on Kb918547 your find what is in the image here. The C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547 folder also has this file in it Q918547.dll


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I have 918547 listed in AIDA32 and have the 144KB .exe version I got from the catalog site sitting on 'C', which is what I would have expected. 

I also have something similar to what hewee has, except that my versions of the two items he found only have 8.06KB in the .exe and 4.18 KB in the .dll. This suggests to me that they are incomplete versions I got via the normal Updates mechanism, which would not be unusual, and is why I often go and get the .exe versions instead.

I always try and bear in mind the real possibility of 'operator error', so it must be possible that, when I attempted the second install, I actually refused it permission to load at bootup instead of allowing it. Cest la vie!


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

918547 still doesn't show up in msconfig and the Startup List tool in Spybot doesn't show it either.

However, a program I am currently trialling, System Security Monitor, definitely shows it running in the SSM Process Monitor. 

I have no idea what might be causing this odd behaviour and don't much care. If I seem to be having problems with 918547 as a running process I can 'kill' it with SSM. I've never allowed 891711 to load and run and I'm still here!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

TOGG,

If I look at the properties on the files it is 8.06KB and 4.08KB on my .dll.

When you said you may of refused it permission to load at bootup how did you do that?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi hewee,

As I mentioned, it seems the patch is actually running (for now), at least it is if SSM is to be believed!

To answer your question, I have a program called Startup Monitor which does just what its name suggests and pops up a box whenever anything amends my startups, asking if I want to allow the change or not. I'm sure it popped up when I installed the patch and I thought I'd given permission for the change. You can read about it here; http://www.mlin.net/ As you see, the page hasn't been amended for a long time, but I don't think this fairly simple tool needs regular updates. Doesn't WinPatrol do something similar?

I think the AdWatch part of AdAware and Spybot's TeaTimer do a similar job, but I had problems when I tried running them! I have an anti trojan (The Cleaner) that also monitors the Registyr, but it's disabled while I test SSM.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear TOGG. 

Ok like my WinPatrol does on startup. 
Funny I have another drive and I changed over to get and got the MS updates but there was 5. But it has WMP 9 on it so that was the reason for the added update. But it was down loading and seem to get stuck at 58% and I waited it out and it keep going but then it said the one Kb918547 I think it was failed. Had a link to try again. So I clicked cancel on the box asking if I wanted to reboot and did the download again and it worked.
But I only got two popups from WinPatrol.
On this PC I got more but then again IE has been upgrade on this PC where on the other drive IE 6 was install from the start.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I went to MS and tried to do the automatic update.
There were 5 updates for me, but they failed to instal.
I downloaded the updates to my hard drive, rebooted and installed them.
Since then, the last 3 days I have been having lock ups where the screen goes black but the mouse curser still moves. The only option seems to be a forced shutdown.
Also, my system resources are 7% lower after a reboot now, and the only extra process I see is KB918547 and it makes no difference if I uncheck it in system configuration.
Also, if I defrag,the second and third times seem almost as jumbled as the first....as if there was no/little defrag the first time.

I've run all my regular checks for spyware and virus... AVG7, Spybot, AdAware,A squared.....all A OK


Anyone else having problems after those updates?

I do have a drive image to fall back on, but I sure don't want to update it if there are conflicts


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

All ok on this drive but on the other drive I have 98SE on I get a error and forget just what it is right now when I right click and pick properties on any folder. I can do so on a file but not a folder. Funny thing is if I do so on a file first then it works ok on a folder.
But if I right click and click refresh the trouble starts all over again.

Lets see it was shell.dll or shell32.dll error I think.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi hewee 

I unchecked both KB918547 and KB891711 in msconfig and my computer has been stable since.
Guess I won't do all the updates again 

Must have been a going away present from BG, himself 



Edit: Well ....this just tears it! Got a lock up immediately after posting the above message.
Am going to reimage the drive and not update.
I've had more problems with updates the last year or so than malware....:down:


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Stoner
I haven't updated a MS product ( the only one I use to my knowledge is 98se) for over six years and my computer is trouble free. That is except for some mistake I might make from time to time.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

The worst for me was the original KB891711 and now this last group of updates. 
I've reverted back to an image I made 2 months ago, so it's no big loss.
Perhaps it's best MS won't be offering anymore updates for 98se..... LOL!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner,

Maybe you should not talk about it or post and the trouble will not happen.  

I know you only wish and seeing how I got the same PC and can swap out drives and all updates have gone ok but for this last one and then the added error on the other drive. 
Guess I am lucky that the drive I have everything on and use all the time is ok. 

But I think it's bad that MS has come out with these bad updates right before they stop the support. 

Updates are on the 11th and supports stops on July 11th so is there one last update and will get be a good one or a MS He??.

Now back when KB891711 came out I had trouble and bsod etc so I disable it from startup and the trouble went away. Later a newer version of KB891711 came out so I uninstalled it and rebooted etc and got the newer version of KB891711 and did not have any trouble.

Maybe is time to get a new OS but it does not mean we have to get XP. 
Was looking at the new iMac. The 20-inch widescreen, 2.0GHz Intel Core Duo was very nice. Does not take up much space at all.
Plus the new ones you can install windows on them too.


----------



## rd52 (May 2, 2004)

after I downloaded the new patches, when I right click on my shortcut icons on the desktop, or programs in the start menu, they pop up with open at the top, with about a 100 numbers in line going down till it shows the rest of my options in the menu. Such as properties, send to etc. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to rectify this problem? my os is win 98


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

I got the updates this morning and have noticed a considerable improvement in web pages loading up (even for dial-up!!!)

No problems to report as yet, but I'll keep you posted!


----------



## ksshedevil (Jul 7, 2006)

I d/led the windows updates too and had nothing but issues...error messages, screen freezes etc. I just disabled kb918547 in my start up and so far so good. Also when I did a dr watson it said something about the kb918547 doing something to my operating systems? I had to reboot so I lost the dr watson diagnosis but it was clear it was the reason for my issues that I have been having.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

ksshedevil said:


> I d/led the windows updates too and had nothing but issues...error messages, screen freezes etc. I just disabled kb918547 in my start up and so far so good. Also when I did a dr watson it said something about the kb918547 doing something to my operating systems? I had to reboot so I lost the dr watson diagnosis but it was clear it was the reason for my issues that I have been having.


If you did this recently, say the last day or two, then you might be able to go back to a prior
system restore time. Reboot the computer and tap F8 while it starts and go to command
prompt. Then type in:
scanreg /restore 
and then enter.
Check a date earlier than the update and let it do it's thing.


----------



## ksshedevil (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you! I had no idea I could do that!!!


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

My system worked fine until about two days ago. It started locking up for no particular reason. I un-installed the kb918547 and everything seems to be running fine. I think it may have a compatibility problem with ZoneAlarm.


----------

